# DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving?



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

What's the concensus for a MK5 GLI that's driven hard to complement the braking system?
Thanx!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (Nurendra)*

Do not use DOT 5. DOT 4 is fine, if you want a fluid with a higher boiling point valvoline sells a synthetic fluid that is a bit higher than DOT4. Castrol also has their LMA fluid. If you dont mind spending the money motul RBF 600 ($30 per liter) is another good choice.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (NOVAdub)*

How many liters do I need to buy?
Thanx!!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (Nurendra)*

1 liter should be enough for just the brakes. 1.5 or 2 if you are doing the clutch too.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Do not use DOT 5.

i just wanted to quote this.. very important.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (the kevin)*

Got it, thanx all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (Nurendra)*

to throw a curve ball in here you can also use *DOT 5.1* 
Please note, as stated about DOT 5 you cannot use.


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

so why can you use 5.1 but not 5? im confused, as i just bought some and the sold me 5.1 i think


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Joker_2.8)*

dot 5 is completely different than dot 5.1 brake fluid, despite both having the '5' in their name.
think of in simple terms dot 3, 4 and 5.1 brake fluid being the same with different temerature ratings.
while dot 5 is from a different planet.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

dot 5 is silicon based. it will not mix (but is "compatible with") dot 3, 4, 5.1
dot 5.1 was developed later and is a borate ester base (like 3 & 4) and meets dot 5 specs, which were only previously available with a silicon based fluid (material science/chemistry advances made it possible later)


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (the kevin)*

But DOT 5 is not for cars with ABS. Its primarily for show cars where the paint job is more important than its ability to stop.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*

true.. DOT5 also does not absorb water.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_What's the concensus for a MK5 GLI that's driven hard to complement the braking system?
Thanx!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

1. Don't use DOT 5 silicone brake fluid, since it is incompatible with DOT 3/4/5.1 glycol brake fluid (VWs come with DOT 4).
2. The glycol brake fluids differ in minimum dry and wet boiling points, with DOT 3 being the lowest, DOT 4 being higher, and DOT 5.1 being even higher. Higher boiling points may give an extra margin of safety when used under hard braking producing high heat (boiling the brake fluid allows it to become compressible, reducing braking power).
3. The minimum spec for VWs these days is DOT 4. You may use glycol brake fluids with higher boiling points, including DOT 5.1 brake fluids. Do not use DOT 3 brake fluids that are not also labeled for DOT 4 or 5.1.
4. Because brake fluid absorbs water over time, change it based on time, regardless of mileage. In humid conditions, the water absorbtion may be quicker than under arid conditions. Waterlogged brake fluid has a lower boiling point.


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (Nurendra)*

whatevery body said... + 
get stainless steel brake lines (will improve peddle feel) +
slotted or X-drilled rotors +
pads that take high temps = 







for street driving (assuming you are auto-Xing)
BTW, I only use Valvoline DOT 4 synthetic, flush every 2 yrs (not mileage based) and use slotted rotors... pads, I am flexible on.
I want to do stainless steel brake lines, but hard to find them.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (tjl)*

Thanx again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZinK (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (Nurendra)*

Grab some ATE super blue fluid. Great fluid and compatible with Dot 4. Wilwood 570 is also great fluid but a little more money. I never had fade after 8 1.3 mile laps at a fast course over and over in 2 days on year old super blue fluid and Hawk HPS pads.
Dave


_Modified by ZinK at 2:37 PM 7-4-2006_


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (pipes)*

I spoke to Mintex and Powerslot and there should be some MK 5 apps in about 6 weeks or so.
I normally use ATE but got some Motul 5.1 on closeout for cheap so I'll try that.


----------



## ZinK (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (Nurendra)*

Cant say enough good things about ATE SuperBlue. Track days this weekend saw 4 hours of lapping time. Not the hardest braking course but I still did not have problems with pedal feel. I think my Hawk HPS pads are cooked though cause ABS will no longer engage, even with a firm pedal feel. But they do have 25,000KM of normal driving plus about 500KM of HARD track time. Cant really ask for more I guess. I will try HP+ perhaps, or I might get a set of Hawk Blue's for track time.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: DOT 3, 4, or 5 brake fluid for very aggressive street driving? (ZinK)*

Get the HPS out of the front and get some decent track pads. I really like the ferodo DS2500s if you need something streetable. They squeal less than the hp+. You guys that are running ATE superblue may want to search the archives here and over at audiworld. There have been problems with that fluid and failing clutch seals.


----------

